# HM red X VT bi-color



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i got strawberry my VT female, and chili pepper my HM male.
i spawned them 3 times and 2 batches died:-( and i spawned them this Tuesday which they spawned in in the 22nd, and the fries hatched in thanksgiving night =]] thanks giving babies :-D .so hopefully they spawn

i have a heater, my potato lol, a live plant thing in the tank, egg yolk, and hikari first bites, my mom will buy the HBH fry food soon. am gonna get BBS but could i get them from stores? cause my parents don't trust internet :-( 
and the tank is not even half-filled cause it is a 27 tall ways tank, i have a filter too. so i feel kinda ready now. hope every thing goes well :lol:

strawberry:
















and chili pepper:







​


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you might be ready. Though just to check, Do you have a Spongefilter? 

Just personally I wouldn't recommend the potato. Many would, but I dont think it works that well. Its cleaner than the egg yolk method too. You are definitely going to want to get a sponge filter in there (if you dont have one) because of the egg yolk and potato. 

Also I don't think it's best to breed HM to a VT. I'm sure you know it will create undesirable fry. Though I like experimental breeding so just as a pointer, be careful. Also beware that they are going to be hard to adopt out or sell.

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have no CT, HM, DBT, etc females i HAD CTs but they died several months ago i only have VTs but strawberries colors are so pretty. i actually use a net to catch some leftover of the potato and put the water through the net and have the water in another container to put in the spawn tank.

ama get one soon, but if i can't could i use a underwater filter with a sponge in it, it is pretty dang small its actually for 3 gallons, i used the filter before on fries but not betta's they where platy total was 20 one died when i received them, another died but not in the filter, . so i had 18 before my dad made me get rid of them =\. it is a little custom to slow and fast, so would it be fine?
also there 5 days old , so there free swimming chili still tries to catch them and put them in the nest i'll take him out tomorrow but i feel so bad when i do >.< like he wants to stay with them but i can't allow that never let him stay in there for long and obviously gets depressed, has anyone tried the "father with fries" method??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I think the filter will be fine. Just put a sponge on it (as you said).

Father with Fry method I heard is hard, and from reading the article on www.bettysplendens.com, I know now that is is mostly for experienced breeders, as it is very tricky. Good Luck with it.

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

tricky.. uhh i can't do that this is my 3rd time having fries  so am not gonna make it with that one. also i cannot give that great care because katrina has dropsy :''( i only have her for a week, so am not gonna be doing good, also it ... it's gonna be dec 1 =''[ and thats the day when my cat gave birth to my kitten called "avalanche" and some one stole him months ago so i might not be going on as usual 

so the fries are almost a week old, still to small for my camera, there swimming freely i took out chili into a 5 gallon, pretty sad so when katrina had dropsy i took out my females put them in containers, and put strawberry beside him so he has like stimulation i guess? but the fries are doing good but some still stay next to the nest, i feel bad >.<


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

did you say you have a potato in there?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no lol  i have a potato in a container and i just need the water not the potato lol

but katrina gotten bad over day =''[[ i wish i could help her


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Whats wrong with her?

-BL2033


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

oh ok.
I am sad to hear that Katrina has drospy. I lost my favourite boy to it a few months ago (male in my avatar)..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh sorry, I didn't really notice that we were talking about HER having dropsy.

I lost one or two of my fish to dropsy. That is one of the most difficult sicknesses to cure. I have never succeded. But my friend used a treatment that she got from walmart and it worked amazingly. I cant remember what it was, but I was so surprised that the fish survived.

If you have a walmart near or around you, I suggest looking around there for some treatments.

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my walmart stopped giving out fish stuff in total =[[, am very suprised that katrina is still alive, dropsy killed my sorority the only survivor that lived was luna, i didn't heal her she just never caught it, and she was the youngest in the tank too.
poor girl i've gave her warm water , and salt but she is tripled the size of her belly normally='[[[ but the fries are now a week old and still i haven't seen a dead one YET

and gloria that male is very pretty sorry you lost him, am not much into the VT gene though


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I have faith in her to survive. I wish you the best for her.

What tail type are the fry? Are they ALL HM VT Crosses?

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG !! am suprised she is still alive 0-o i feel bad that she has more pain now

my mom just bought more eggs (just normal chicken eggs lol), hatch-able BBS, meal worms (pretty big), and i think that is it? and yes there just VTxHM spawn unless there parents where something else? I don't know there from different petco 's lol.
soon after am done with this spawn and they find homes and stuff (probably keep 2 to myself ;]) i'll do another spawn cause my parents might buy my a HM female from aqua bid, could you tell who i could trust to buy from?

also i can't believe i got thanksgiving fries!!! XD they where born in thanks giving at night LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> Soon after am done with this spawn and they find homes and stuff (probably keep 2 to myself ;]) i'll do another spawn cause my parents might buy my a HM female from aqua bid, could you tell who i could trust to buy from?


Sure I can. These are the top three members of the forum and also are on AB that I would suggest working with. And one amazing person that is only on AB.

Well the first and IMO the best is *Martinismommy*! Karen is a great person to deal with and from what I have read and about her feedback from the forum is that she hasn't had a DOA. Also if she messed up the order in any way, she is known to replace the fish and give you another. Shes here on the forum and On AB. Though I think you would have to get her e-mail or send a PM requesting one. I think she is working on a HMPK marble line currently so I dont think she has any up for sale right now. Though I still suggest getting in touch with her.

Next I would suggest is *DarkMoon17* also here on the forum and has some up for sale currently. The male in my avatar is the one I'm supposed to be getting from her. She is a really kind person and takes amazing care of her fish. Her fish are very pretty. Also be warned that her last shipping date is on Dec. 14th, then she will start shipping again in January because she is traveling. The fish she has up now are HM's and carry HMPK genes. Also They carry the Butterfly and marble gene.

*Chard56*. All I have to say for him is that he is a very reasonable person and loves to make his customers happy! His fish are beautiful too. He has almost any tail type you can think of, with all different colors. You could just give him VERY SPECIFIC detail in which bettas you are looking for and he will find a few that fit the description to a 'T'! I believe he has a magic hat that when you think you have seen it all, he comes out with something new and beautifully unique in color, size, ect. He is also on he forum and responds to you with quick answers and a reply to any questions you may have about his bettas.

And LAST is *Hopdiggity*. They have amazing bettas! I say they because I dont know if it is a He or a She. I am pretty sure its a she because I remember reading about her being a she. Anyway, currently they have up very stunning fish! Their HMPKS are so pretty! Great quality bettas as well! The fins are perfect and the color on them are phenomenal! Their marbles are beautiful!

Well any of those sound of interest to you? Also it is greatly having to do with your preferences and what you are looking for.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i agree with the above. the only one i can speak on from experience, is Chard. :U

his bettas are beautiful, very unique. he's a nice guy, and his prices are very reasonable. :3 

but, i adore Hopdiggity's bettas. they're amazing. beautiful, and wonderful prices.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well am looking for a betta under $50 because my mom think it is OUTRAGEOUS is it is over 50 and am looking for a normal maybe long finned HM female
can you trust elegantbettas?

also the fries are getting bigger still eating yolk, there 2 bottom fin parts are coming in =]] i think there still small for the cam


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?&&vfb&Elegantbetta

Go to that link and you can see EleganBetta's feedback from their customers. You can go to this page from ANYone's username on AB. I have never bought from Elegantbetta so I don't know.

There is the (positive) feedback and the negative. All you have to do is go to an auction and on the top right corner you will see some links. Click on the one that says something about their Feedback. That will tell you whether they are trustworthy or not. Then just click on the *Negative Feedback* and you will see what customers don't like about the user. I checked Elegantbetta's negative feedback and they dont have any negative ones so I would trust them.

-BL2033


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if you want under fifty bucks, check out some US breeders, like the ones suggested above.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly. I'd be greatly surprised if you find a fish under 45-50+ dollars if you buy out of the US.

Try the ones that i have listed. It doesn't hurt to talk to them and then ask them questions about your preference. I'm sure one of them will come out with something you're looking for.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well he/she we been talking to them about there female dragon red butterfly but they say they have DBT but won't give us the HM female we wanted and the the usb+5 from every shipper is alot. 
but since i got this solid black (my first CT boy) CT really gorgeous so i cannot get one from AB but thanks for the help

the fries are 2 weeks old still many are alive and growing bigger going to start feeding them BBS but thats IF i could hatch them >.<
katrina is healing from dropsy 0-0 YAYYY she is wiggling at phantom lol too young and am to busy ;]] and phantom made a nest XP


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

katrina has healed =]] am very happy

and the fries are 2 weeks, by this thursday they will be 3 weeks old and by christmas eve they will be 1 month old =]] and luna has healed from popeye but oceanist hasn't still healed yet and strawberry is swollen on top of her head i don't know what it is

the fries are still small to take pics i will check when i get home


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like everything is going great! What foods are you feeding them?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to see pics as soon as their big enough, believe me, I know the frustration of trying to take pics when they are too small.

I tried the keeping the male in with the fry method, and it didn't work too well for me. Before I removed him, he had eaten all but eight of them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMMGGG!!!!! D=< how do you hatch BBS??!! ASAP i am tryin and they never hatch D=

also i have to still feed them egg yolk for a bit {=[ i really thought they would hatch soon, but there still okay right now gotta clean the spawning tank soon, like i only seened 4 or 3 dead


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i guess no one wants to answer ?='[ but anyways there 3 weeks old, i aspected them bigger actually  i never had fries this long .... well, from bettas lol
i really need help on hatching BBS some please help {=[[


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The key to hatching BBS is to have a heat source. Use a heater (If using a huge amount or if it will be over night).Or get a heating bulb, or even a lamp that just sits above the container with the BBS. Also make sure that you keep aeration throughout the tank by having an air stone in the container.

In a day and some hours, you should definitely have some BBS!

This is a nice and easy way to SEE how to hatch BBS, if you're a more visual person:

http://youtu.be/Y8sNx9zTOnQ

Good Luck and Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

There are alot of instruction videos out there to hatch BBS ^^

I use non-hatching decap bse so i don't have to bother with a set up. I can send you some if you're in the US(I made a post in the classifieds about it).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@bambi: Would you tell us how the decaps work? I have never used them before and am a bit interested. I'm sure it will be helpful to the OP and myself!

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, but i just looked and i don't have conditioner or aquauim salt. the worst news is ....... the dad died couple of hours ago =''[[[ i'll miss chili pepper, am gonna try my best with these fries, i just need help

the fries are lucky i had some hikari still, and the egg of course, 3 weeks and day old. i REALLY hope they make it this is the longest living fries i had have. and X-mas EVE they will be 1 month old if they live


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck with your fry. I'm sure they will make it. *hugs* Sorry about chili pepper


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i really miss him, and my dad acting like nothing ever happened >=[ he mostly just ignoring me! and thanks tpocicat =] my mom never came back either D: i supposed to get a hair cut. but the fries are fine, and there mother just got popeye!!! D: the world really hates me


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow. I'm sorry for the father. It seems that the worse is happening to the pair. Were they properly conditioned? How long? I've never had a pair get so ill/die. Though I usually condition them for a week or more.

Sometimes the pair isn't strong enough to live when they havent been properly conditioned or they are too old.

I hope that your fry survive. I feel so helpless and wish there were something I could do. If I could i'd be right by you to be your guide and help in person.

I have hope for them and only positive thoughts to this spawn.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope the fry stay healthy, at least you will have them. I had a female die once after a spawn, I was told that is rare though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It is pretty rare that is why i'm so interested to find out why, how, other info. If possible.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i have conditioned them .... for uhh, it was around 2-3 weeks. my mom said it was because i spawned him to many times ... i think she is right =\ and today katrina died D'= the mom still has popeye, working on it. well by this saterday 1 month old fries =]] i think am gonna get those BBS finally hatched,we went to pick up some aquarium rock salt, we only wanted a little amount so the guy at petsupplies gave us a little for free  i think he is the mananger or he was an employee, but i think it is a good amount


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

not to double post , but before my dad said "you have to many fish" and chili and katrina died he was like "you have to many fish" ( he has an $2000 dollared reef tank he spent on, not even including all the fish. and mostly he ignored me, my mom was gone most of the day so .... ehh she mostly is gone anyways


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1 month! Pretty good so far! Great job! 

How many times have you bred him? Between the breeding, how log have you waited before breeding him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettal lover1507, I'm sorry about your male. I hope your fry are ok.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks dramaqueen =].1st time 3-4 weeks or something since i was trying to get everything ready, 2nd 1 month i had a severe personnal problem, 3rd i waited 2-3 weeks.
well tomarrow they will be a month old, still pretty small BBUT besides one because i could tell he/she from the rest he/she is twice the sizeof my smallest. but today the rest are catching up but not big as the big one. also today lots of them died, since there was lots of eggs there still a good amount of them alive, including macho fry. the mom has popeye and half of her face is swollen (popeye side) am giving her salt still and cleaned her tank.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well today there a month old, pretty small still, not able to take yet =\
there mother isn't doing well, i think she has inflamed gills =[[ she'll be my third loss this month, i just cannot lose her D=


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I honestly dont know what to do for inflamed gills.

Ask on the Diseases section.

Also Are they still too small for your camera?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea,well there not small it is just my camera is really bad graphic so you not gonna see anything besides a white dot


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Inflamed gills may be from ammonia buildup or nitrate poisoning , have you checked her water conditions? Might also be bacterial if there's nothing wrong with the water.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How often do you clean her tank? How many gallons is she in?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i had her in a 20 gals community, then she gained popeye, took her out cleaned the tank (gahh i don't know how,my brother supposed to be helping me, instead he sleeps so i have been doing things myself, very hard), theni put her in a vase, cleaned the vase weekly, but i read every 3 days so tomarrow i have to clean the vase and give her salt.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

More often then not, upping the water changes will help. If it doesn't get better it could be bacterial and you can find some anitibiotics at petstores or online if you don't already have some. Hope she gets better.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Bambi! do more water changes as soon as possible.

Also I would say to wait til the water dissolves.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

welll......it is to late,something startled her in the night and she jumped out the vase =[


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Awwww, I'm so sorry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG I JUST FOUND OUT WHAT STRAWBERRY IS :
http://www.bettatalk.com/catalog_new.htm GO TO THE ODITIES section and the first one has strawberry's face color

they say they are very rare and the price range is around 40-50 dollars 0-o. and they come out of the holy grail opaque line







 * this strain at a glance*
*in depth look at this strain* *color type:* opaque white*
featuring:* bright red head
*note:* very hard to find
*these bettas are:* odity
*skill level: *intermediate/advanced
*strain by: * Faith
*price range*:* $40 - $50 / betta

*_prices vary depending on how red head is, color and finnage quality. some top pairs may be priced considerably higher._
*R E D H E A D S*​ Admit it, you have a soft spot for the hot little red heads ...  These cuties pop out of my Holy Grail opaque line every now and then. This is a very interesting phenomenon, since usually males tend to get red in them while females don't. Why do these gals come out with a bright red head? No one knows... All I know is that the red heads are a delight to look at and very popular. They are truly the most adorable female bettas ever! 
If you ever see some of the stock page snatch them fast. They are rare, and to date only about 20 were produced and people love love love them. 
Red heads may have no red at all anywhere else, and be pure white (except for the head), or they may have a bit of red in their fins. Currently only in ST, may be available in DT one day soon .


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that's pretty cool! I would try to find another source to be sure.

Though She has NEVER let me down before!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay i checked but it was just showing me random stuff =\ am not home right now so i can't do a update an the fries.... just the fry.
so they are 1 month and 2 days old


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Unless you bought strawberry from the person who runs betta talk(which i doubt since she hasn't sold bettas for a while i think?) it's not technically a "redhead" as that's her strain name for the ones that come from her holygrail(which is just her line of opaque whites). All of her fish are price 40-60-80-120 bucks, when she sells them. She also has an issue with people using her stain names, like ever. x.x
Since all her opaque whites eventually get redwash, this is probably some mutation of the 'piebald' gene she's also known to breed, though paibald is a fleshy colored face...hmm...maybe a revers piebald caused by marble?

Anyway, sorry to hear she jumped, hopefully her coloring will be passed on.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks bambi {=] i actually bought her from a petco, she had a sister there but from my memory i think the sister was less red headed, and betta talk haven't sold anything for like 2 years 0-o, because faith is busy with her movie . and remember chili's coloring is in the line.
aww i love white opaques even though they get red in them >.> wait sorry am confused your talking about me? or someone else?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope some of your fry take after strawberry. Best of luck to you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks tpocicat {=]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay the fries are 1 month and 3 days old, i able to take photos but my new cam has no SD card =[ but there still very blurry. there eating, need to clean there tank soon. also there is algea in there how do i remove it without disturbing any fries? it is hard to clean with a siphon. i have been thinking about a snail but i over heard somewhere a snail ate a fish whole, and am those paranoid people.

am soon gonna get pics but there gonna be blurry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mystery snails only eat the dead fry on the bottom. I've used them and they are very good. Lots of poop though. I siphon the poop and a little algea is actually good for the fry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i was thinking about algea eaters because my pet supplies plus sells tiny algae eaters, and i never had a snail before and don't know how to care for them 0-0


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Algea eaters only eat algea while they're young. Snails will eat any left over food, dead fry, algea. IMO plecostomus are the best at eating algea, but they get huge and aren't good around fry, they are actually catfish, and will eat any fry that get in their way.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o okay, but my money is gone  gonna get another betta, but this time from aquabid (hopefully)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

update (if anyone listen's....):
there isn't a lot alive i think, but there eating, and there top fin is starting appear on them


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there is only 9 or 10 left =[ but there getting bigger


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm listening...I love reading spawn logs, I learn from them, and lets me know that my fry are doing just as well as everybody else's.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

better than nothing, but hey! fry pictures are always nice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah so where are your fry pics lol. They have to be big enough for you to focus on.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well there is only 5 fries i'll check today, right now there in a container because the tank got really dirty, put them in a 5 gallon, 3 died in there  and i needed space am putting them in a bigger space in a container. also i only have a webcam >.>


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here a pic (poor quality):







there are 2 next to the bottom right


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> here a pic (poor quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG those are some pretty pebbles! lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time with your spawn. Couldn't see your pics.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh ... ok , but there just got there ventral fins in now super small, the pebbles came with it when i got it 

still transparent, have pink little bellies, eyes are still silvery. is it ok for them to have this strange dent like there transparent body piece is a little high i don't know how to explain it , hopefully it is nothing, not sure only 2 big ones have it, i think it is just how they bend down to look that direction :|


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

So do you have 5 left or two left?
the three that died could have died because of change in temp or something.
Sorry things haven't gone to well. My first spawn i did just about everything wrong i could have done. x.x must have dropped the lid in their tank half a dozen times.

I would have to see it to say anything on the 'dent'. is it a dent inthe spine, like a small dip \ /? or is it bent sideways? or up like a bump / \?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think like a small dip, i can't explain things well, but it doesn't seem to bother them
there is only 5 fries left, and this is my 3rd spawn  by tomorrow they will be 7 weeks old, there a week smaller than there actual size, since my dad doesn't want me to do the BBS thing >.> 
i lost 2 betta's oceanist 2 days ago and rose today


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

two more pics:
















ama try to use a cam (when i find it) hopefully it works


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that :/
Does you dad just have an issue with having a hatchery set up? Because you can buy decap BSE(no hatching needed), instant baby brine shrimp(basicly decap bse sold in water), and the frozen baby brine shrimp(about $7 at petsmart). 

Were your other spawns more successful or have they all pretty much been this small or unsuccessful?

5 is an alright number, when you have to jar them and such 5 bettas are more then enough to drive parents crazy xD.

A dip in the spine, if it's not causing swimming issues ad such, can be indicated of double tail from what i've seen watching the spawns here:
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Spawns.htm
they get quite a bit of DT's in their lines xD

Ooo i see a fry, adorable. ><


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's more with 2 other camera's:
























i know there still blurry i don't have expensive camera's since my family gives me bad ones


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry i didn't knew how big they are 0-0


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im sorry you have lost so many. I hope if you still want these they live to adulthood.

I do like the pebbles as well. Though I can see two strips of white at the bottom on the right side. Dont worry. Not everyone has an amazing camera.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks my aunt wants 2 and my cousin wants one 0-o so am sticking with 2 >.> since i promised them and i hoped there would've been more.

i know, but for sure there better than mines. there goes my photography goal >.>"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't think i put this on up,there getting bigger though, they should've had there color by now :|


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Sometimes it just takes a little longer,or you might have lighter fish.My first spawn I got a few cellophane and i just kept waiting and waiting and no color.
Are you keeping up water changes and feeding enough?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yep  water changes help them grow faster?? also one died the heat wasn't one >-< someone turned it off
there are 2 big ones and 2 small ones


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

awe, don't lose hope! my first spawn all died but aslong as you still have something to take care of then raise them!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

IMO what you should do is hold on to the fry you have left and breed them. Tell your family that you will try again and give them some fry from the next spawn. Im sure they will understand. Especially since you really didnt too so well with this one and the pair themselves.

Its completely your choice of course but it is something to consider.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

i kinda agree with the bettalover. or at least keep a pair to need and give the other two to family. 

as for water changes, they remove the pheromones they produce that stunt each others growth.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would keep them all and hope to get two pairs out of it. At least if you get two females and three males you will have numerous amounts of pairing them up. Or even one female to four males is good because some males are more agressive than others. I would prefer to have more females ratio to males because some females are "easier" than others as well.

They are your family so its easier than if it was a friend or costumer.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fasht said:


> awe, don't lose hope! my first spawn all died but aslong as you still have something to take care of then raise them!


fasht it is not that, the parents died and the fry are the last thing i have of them.

thanks ...... but i only have 3 fries now  am starting to lose hope on the little guys :-(, just cleaned the tank though, i won't have school for 3 days so i have more time trying to care for the fry. i need help, but i have no money for anything to help the 3 to survive


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

It's not always a matter a money. If you wave warm/clean water and decent food you should be alright. short of having to treat for velvet or something.
Have you checked for signs of ick or velvet?

Sometimes it's of no fault to your own. Sometime bad genes are just against you. Do your best for the three you have. And think about anything you could have done better for next time(perhaps wait until summer vacation to breed again so you have time to devote to caring for them).

I'm so sorry to hear you lost another fry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks bambi  but i feel bad if i lose them, i lost chili and strawberry forever and i brang them this day, they are 7 weeks old and i can't afford to loose them. my parents took my spawning equipment, my extra tanks, etc (besides food). i could only spawn twice a year now  if i loose them i will have to start all over again, and i only have one male (which i think is not ready). 

i just started a sorority, my parents gave my angelfish to my little brother (i really regret it ), he dosen't clean tanks weekly, no body listens to me. my brother gave his gourami's away (to little brother and my uncle) so the tank is back in my room and i could have plentiful more fish now, got a cabinet to have lot's of betta's on,
also they took my 5 gals, my underwater 3 gals filter, my 10 gals filter (my dad threw it away  ), & my spawning tank (already said this just to be clear)


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Um...Why would they take all that stuff away? Like, no mean to be rude, but thats kinda stupid and really unfair :s


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

1+ ^
and the heater D: i don't know if there going to live 

they said i had to much stuff in my room, there going to throw away my 5 gals i think :'( because they got me this cabinet where i could get some 1 gals and have 13 more betta's on it >.> and the heater, i really don't know why. they just care about my "art" not my fish


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Tell them fish are an artform!  Thats seriously ridiculous. They should think of it like raising a kid, and when its a couple months old, take away all its blankets, clothing, and its bed...They NEED all that to thrive and grow. I wish parents would understand sometimes..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree that it is a bit unreasonable and doesnt really make sense. The parents should actually be encouraging you to continue with what you like and yes of course they might think things like fish keeping and other small hobbies might be a phase, but that is no reason for them to take that away.

I am sorry that this is all happening to you and hope you can convince them to stop at this.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my dad actually said "i thought you will never get them to spawn" when i got my fish to spawn 
i lost another, it is strange only the big ones died :|
and also they wouldn't care, they think my stuff waste a lot of electricity and i overcrowded my room with fish stuff, and my room smells like fish. well it ain't my fault i don't have a closet or another room >.> every one believes that the fry are going to die sooner or later, so i wanted to prove them wrong :'( that i could do it, but i guess not

they threw away my 5 gallons, gave my 3 gal underwater filter to my brother, threw away the 10 gallon filter, and he was about to take my vases for spawning  i can't stand them coming and taking things that i work hard on to recieve, i really wanted the 5 gals i worked hard for it now there throwing it away? same thing for the filter


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

update: only got two  there water is cold and i have nothing, am keeping them on top of the heater with a blanket under it so it wouldn't boil it, i don't know what to do.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aw man thats really sucky!  I'm sorry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't believe this! It's so sad to hear and I could never imagine my parents taking my fish stuff. Especially giving it to my brother. I would probably hide most of the things that I get if it came down to it. I have 3 ten gallons and a 55 gallon. And a bunch of other fish things. I can't hear of this anymore. Im sorry you have to go through things like this.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i took them off the heater before i left. there next to the sorority in a container, the last place i put them, am gonna clean the tank when i come


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

does your sorrority have a heater in it? ifso you can use old betta cups or other small plastic containers and float your fry in there to stay warm since you only have two


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no it dosen't :-( i put them back on the heater, with a female that isn't feeling to hot. but i talked and only got back the heater, the heater is actually one of those room warming heaters, my dad believes betta's are fine is small places in cold water >:-( so that's why he took it everything away, there just worried how my room looks, like if i have any friends >.> no one really comes in my room anyways 
but there still is two, there the smallest as well :| why is that, also how could you check for any diseases on super tiny fish?

sorry i haven't said anything because i got banned :-( it was my fault i should've knew better


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> no it dosen't :-( i put them back on the heater, with a female that isn't feeling to hot. but i talked and only got back the heater, the heater is actually one of those room warming heaters, my dad believes betta's are fine is small places in cold water >:-( so that's why he took it everything away, there just worried how my room looks, like if i have any friends >.> no one really comes in my room anyways
> but there still is two, there the smallest as well :| why is that, also how could you check for any diseases on super tiny fish?
> 
> sorry i haven't said anything because i got banned :-( it was my fault i should've knew better


To answer your question...i would use a magnifying glass to check for disease.

It wasnt your fault for being banned. It was a mistake. I spoke with DQ.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well it is am the one that said "yes" :-( and besides i am on my last strike to so i outta be careful

also i don't own a magnifying glass either, the two fry are still alive. i have prayed so many times for them to live >-< i can't loose hope am trying my best
i lost ANOTHER betta again :-(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there is only one left :-( the other one died for no known reasoning. am VERY worried right now, i don't know what to do D:


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

how big is the fry? 

I'm sorry this spawn hasn't worked for you. If you have a smaller tank(like a one gallon)you can move the fry into that and condition a new pair(Phantom and luna maybe?)
I would get some decap bse(you can get half a pound for $8 plus shipping) or frozen bbs(seven bucks at petsmat). brine shrimp is a really awesome food and will probably give you better results in your next fry, and frozen bbs or decap bse means you don't need a hatchery.


if they're worried about how it looks, it might be how everything is set up.

I've done the whole "tanks where I have space" thing and it looks horrible. xD

if you can convince them to get you a bookshelf at a yardsale or free from a site like creigslist or the pennysaver.
You'll have a place to put your books for school, notes for studying bettas, and what not on the top shelf.

Then you can set up your smaller tanks on a lower shelf and your spawning tank can go on the bottom shelf, out of sight and out of your parents mind(with a cover of course).
You can have holds cut/drilled in the back of the book shelf for cords for the heaters/filters/lights/whatever so it looks neat.

What grade are you in?

granted you still have classes like biology, you can tell them that you're studying them and their genetics.
If you're not yet in highschool you can tell them you plan to go into the honers biology course in highschool and that this will help you. 

My bio teacher LOVED that I bred bettas. When we were discussing genes and the jumping gene I was able to wight pages on how my marble betta line was a great visible example of the jumping gene. I showed timeline pictures of my marbles changing colors.
This kinda thing gets you extra credit and shows dedication and responsibility.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks bambi  but luna is way bigger than phantom >.>" volcano is to small and young (chubo is just .... chubo glofish XD) I have lady amaya but she still recovering from fin damage (from phantom >->") also luna is either a VT or PK
i still have one fry, the tanks is pretty small, i tell them about the frosen BBS since i don't know how to use decap. but i could see what i do, since my parents have no money (to spend on anything) i have to wait.
am only in 8th grade, and mostly the teachers don't notice me, my homeroom teacher dosen't come to school a lot :| and they don't care about fish

i already have a bookshelf thing, my parents are planning to stack betta's in it  like 13 more, since there going with 1 gallon tanks >.>"

also the fry is tiniest one of all of them  by tomorrow they'll be 9 weeks old? i can't remember, and i already said they took all of my spawning equipment :-(


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time with your parents. It's obvious to me that they don't understand how important this is to you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bambi, what is the jumping gene?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Bambi, what is the jumping gene?


DQ the "Jumping Gene" is a gene that constantly changes the bettas color.

This term is often associated with marbles and multicolors. Marbles are known for their beautiful colors and well changing color of course. The jumping gene is always in them and can usually change them to look like a completely different fish.

This is an article I read. (Great Info and amazing to read. Also easy to understand as well.)-
Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - The Ever-Changing Marble

It's pretty amazing how it works. Basically this gene (sometimes) will change the betta's color throughout it's whole life, which can be a bit frustrating to the breeder/owner/ect or it will be a beautiful surprise to the breeder/owner/ect.

All marbles have it, but many do not have drastic changes as the betta in the article. You will really appreciate and adore marbles even more than you do now, once you read the article.

I hope this helped.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

^ Wow. Thats insane. I tought sheldons changes were drastic, thats just ridiculous! LOL


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

bettalover covered it nicely xD

Alot of mine tended to marble out then settle into a butterfly pattern.

Also you're teachers don't have to notice you. I was always the quiet one in my classes(except for the whole betta thing in bio xD Because I was uber excited about it). And it's also not caring about the fish themselves(I'm sure they could care less what size tank or heater you have them in) but they like learny-type stuff. Talking about the growth stunting hormones and genetics will pull out the geek in them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i'll have to wait a month or so to get the frozen BBS 0-o and the fry still alive (thank goodness) pretty small still and now 8 or 9 weeks still no color


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bambi said:


> bettalover covered it nicely xD
> 
> Alot of mine tended to marble out then settle into a butterfly pattern.


Same with all the marbles I get. Marbles hold the butterfly gene and after a few generations of breeding, they will develop the butterfly pattern which is pretty cool.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah ^^

Also, glad to hear the fry is still alive. ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks are started to call the fry "sparta" lol ^-^ i might stick with it


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my dad took away my heater :-( because i was trying to warm up my sorority,
sparta is still alive, wayy under his size he is supposed to be


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate to say it, but it's almost as if your parents want your fish to die. Sorry


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah no kidding eh?? This is awful. He seems like a giant jerk to me. Dad doesnt like my fish but he'd never touch anything of mine that involves them. He knows I'd have a gigantic pregnant spaz out on him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is really horrible. It's like they are trying to force you to give up and just forget about the hobby itself!

I dont mean to offend, but It sounds like a big bully is over your shoulder constantly and just will not stop until they are happy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's ok... he just thinks i take lot's of electricity from my room and it gets too hot, it is not like they gave me a heater for the fish :-(
he is the one with a 75 gallon reef tank, with 2 LED lights, 2 protein skimmers, etc

but atleast there still alive


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so confused! IF HE has a tank, why are they trying to stop you from having one and enjoying the hobby? I think you should have a talk with them. Sit them down and talk to them to see if you can get things back plus a better way of doing things is a must!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got back my heater (again) because i told him my sorority was very cold (it was)
sparta will be 2 months old in 2 days?? since he was born on thanks giving (last year) wouldn't he be 2 months old on the 24th?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would suggest putting the fry in a small container and put it in the sorority thats heated.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems to me a reef tank with all the equipment it needs should cost a lot more in electricity than one heater!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know right? but i got it back anyways, thanks BL i'll do my best. is there any treatment for a fry this young to handle for ick? i think sparta has it


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

From what I've heard somewhere else on this forum, you treat the fry using 1/2 the usual dose of ick medication. Maybe someone with more experience will jump in and help.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually it all depends on the size of the aquarium. Though I would use only 1/3 of the dose for a fry, maybe just a little bit more also depending on the size of the fry and how bad the ick is..

I hope I helped.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is less than 1 gallon i have to say :-? not sure what exact size it is, i have been giving him little salt.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just give him little doses and see how he reacts to it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

uh just checked we don't have any ick treatment, besides the garlic liquid stuff but i need live food for that 0-o"


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you see dots on him?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well he has his fins clamped, today he is 2 months old :-D but still so tiny. i hatched the BBS are they white transparent like, and squiggly? i could use the garlic defender or something  am not at home right now also so i can't give an update


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

BBS should be red/orange when newly hatched


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's what BBS should look like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scLRGohNXic


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

than what the heck is that thing in the container?:| i meant mines


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@betta lover1507: What do you mean?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that my BBS aren't colored  am not sure if there even BBS now, clean tank today, since i was very busy for 3 days making halo figure stop motion (message in my profile or PM me to see the video)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh nevermind they are BBS :-D and sparta loves'em just like that motto for chips can't stop eating them lol i hope he could have a better rate on getting bigger now  is it possible if i could feed him BBS?
no worries about the white dots i think there gone even though he leaves his fins clamped (normal?) also he is 9 weeks old (really small for age) my parents laugh when i say " remember the fry hatched on thanksgiving?" lol
now sparta looks around the tank for BBS and i have a load for him now :-D am glad that now he could have a brighter future and look forward (mostly for yummy food for him lol) i feel that he MIGHT have a chance ) he was one of the smallest of the 9 now he is becoming bigger :-D but still tiny for his size, no coloration, ventrals are still super tiny still :|


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad they're BBS and not something completely weird lol. How big is Sparta, in inches?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

uhh not an inch??? { around 2cm(s) or somthing, i told you he is tiny for his age


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The important thing is that he is healthy. If possible, I would love to see a new pic of him.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+ 1 tropicat - he is healthy thus will grow.

2cm in 2 months isn't too small. Give him tons of water changes (and food of course) and watch him grow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely good nummies and water changes  Healthy is good. I was worried about my month and a half old fry, Bubbles, He/she was really small for it's age. Put him in a 5 gallon by himself and in two weeks, it's doubled its size!  Keep your head up, they'll get there eventually


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just woke up uggh i feel horrible -.-" ok thanks... i'll do my best, how often will i have to clean the tank then??


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry i treid to get a pic, pretty small i think just 1cm 0-o
pic:








sparta is in the right  sorry bad pic


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute little dude! Water changes every day or every second day would probably be best if you wanna coax the best growth out of him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. At least everyday 50% or 100% every other day to really see some change!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What size is the tank? I'd do 50-100% daily in a 1g tank - to get growth.

Yeah he looks very small - much less than 2cm.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

heh he isn't in a gallon tank >.>" idk what it is it's not a gallon (smaller) all i know i'll do every second day and a 50% water change


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Pic heavy*

i used my little brothers dsi and HOLY MOLLIE good quality :shock: better than my camera's  but took 11 pics of sparta :-D so here they are:
















^^^ he was looking at the camera like "who are you? my daddy?" lol cute








another ^^
















































hope you like them :-D i'll use my bro's dsi now lol :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hes so cute  Looks healthy, just small! lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks he just stares at me sometimes it's cute :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh wow he does look really cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks BL  i gotta clean his tank today, also the old batch of BBS died so am hatching them again (started yesterday) they should hatch today or tomorrow


----------

